# Another HDPE fused grip swell.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this Dremel bit to be great for shaping quickly. It works like a hand held plane. With the single strait cutting edge it doesn't try to grab and walk across. The trouble is I am not sure Dremel makes them any more.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats amazing!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is an awesome looking slingshot! Nice job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo, sweet!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet! You still have my address, right? Lol
Awesome work!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that is a great slingshot ! i want one ! the router bit looks like a straight router bit. the fluting is straight on it compared to the ones dremel sells and the cutting edge appears different .










yours looks more like the double fluted router bits used for wood working with a drill press . or these, for cnc . . .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking frame! You're getting this down to a science. It won't be long and you'll be doing more building than shooting.

Todd


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks Awesome fella hope to be having a go at this my self ATB Phil.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job! You've opened the door to the next level of HDPE frame making with your fusing technique. Being able to add on palm and grip swells should cut down a lot on the amount of time and effort that go into shaping.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you guys! 
The technic has proven to be remarkably easy (Thanks Dayhiker). Each build gives me a new idea of what I want to try next. 
With the weather change,and the time change, shooting goes to the back burner. 
I get to put a new band saw blade on today. The crappy one I had finally broke.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Imperial said:


> that is a great slingshot ! i want one ! the router bit looks like a straight router bit. the fluting is straight on it compared to the ones dremel sells and the cutting edge appears different .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Imp. I'll have to see if those milling bits will fit a Dremel.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, that looks really good!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that's a nice looking fork, Bean. I thought I was looking at quicksilver for a second there. I'm busy with a lot of things now, but I can't wait to get some more HDPE projects going after seeing your work. :bowdown:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Some time ago I was experimenting with tan, green and black for making camo ones.... these colors and many more are available at: http://www.plastecprofiles.com/store.html#!/~/product/category=0&id=27014824


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if it would fuse to plexiglass? Beanflip, I have some plexi if you want to try. I would be willing to trade you some material for one of you works of art. I have 1/2 inch and a smaller piece that is a little over an inch thick. Haven't measured it. I love your work! Very inspirational.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

yay. i was hopin you would do one in black.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job Beanflip and thanks for the design !


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That is awesome BeanFlip !


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

incredible man!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Simply outstanding creativity, well done Sir!


----------

